# Reemplazar válvula rectificadora



## EdgardoCas (Mar 22, 2013)

Tengo para armar un circuito que lleva una 6X5GT; la puedo reemplazar por diodos? cuáles y cómo?
Acá está el esquema: http://wkinsler.com/radios/6tubeamp1.html

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2013)

Se puede reemplazar por 2 diodos del tipo *1N5407/5408* en serie con una resistencia de *2700Ω 3W* por diodo.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 12, 2013)

gracias Fogonazo!
 Molesto nuevamente.
Conseguí unas válvulas 6X4 (según el datasheet reemplaza a la 6X5), conecto según el esquema (patas 1 y 6 CA, patas 3 y 4 6v para filamentos y pata 7 salida CC); estoy alimentando con un trafo que me da 315v CA. La cuestión es que no funca, no tengo tensión de salida. (?) Puede ser que estén todas las válvulas agotadas? Son 5 en total, yo creo que un mínimo de corriente debieran entregar.
Espero tu ayuda o la de algún compañero.
Desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2013)

No creo que la falta de tensión se deba a estar agotada,  la válvula ¿ Enciende ?

Revisa con el datasheet de haberla conectado correctamente.

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/6x4-1.pdf

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/6x5g.pdf


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 12, 2013)

las patas las conté desde abajo en sentido horario (?)
Ni enciende, na de ná.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2013)

Revisa si existe continuidad entre las patas de alimentación del filamento calefactor, debe haber menos de *10Ω*


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 12, 2013)

si, me dan las 5 válvulas igual, casi 3Ω.
ahora cuelgo todo hasta mañana y volveré a revisar. 
Gracias por tu colaboración


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> si, me dan las 5 válvulas igual, casi 3Ω.
> ahora cuelgo todo hasta mañana y volveré a revisar.
> Gracias por tu colaboración



Entonces estas conectando algo mal o muy mal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se puede reemplazar por 2 diodos del tipo *1N5407/5408* en serie con una resistencia de *2700Ω 3W* por diodo.


? 2700 Ohmios no es un valor mui elevado ? creo que genere una queda excessiva de tensiõn en el , quizaz 270 Ohmios sea mas practico sin quitar la funciõn de "inrush" o sea quitar la altissima corriente inicial de carga de los capacitores de filtro y no estropiar lo diodo.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2013)

Sugerí ese valor para compensar el valor Drop que casi no aparece al colocar diodos de silicio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sugerí ese valor para compensar el valor Drop que casi no aparece al colocar diodos de silicio.


Entiendo Don Fogonaso pero es necessario conocer lo real consumo del +B dese equipo para decir si la queda en lo resistor es demasiada o no .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2013)

Hace años vendían los reemplazos de válvula rectificadora que venían con los dos díodos ( Germanios - Silicios - Selenio  ) más las dos resistencias , todo montado en un zócalo. . . y no preguntaban cual era el consumo al comprarlas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sip,* traían unos diodos verdes que parecían supositorios de plástico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2013)

La 5U4GB venía con una sola resistencia de 180 Ohms 







http://www.retroamplis.com/epages/62070367.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62070367/Products/VAL-SSR-CE


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sip,* traían unos diodos verdes que parecían supositorios de plástico


Los "verdes" eran denominados "BY126" y tanbien habian los "rrojos" denominados "BY127" , els son diodos de silicio para alta tensiõnes .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 14, 2013)

Para sustituir una rectificadora por diodos, se pone una resistencia 150 Ohm 5W para compensar la resistencia interna de la válvula. Es igual que con los rectificadores de Selenio antiguos.


----------



## Juan222 (Jun 24, 2014)

help!! estoy intentando calcular la resistencia para reemplazar una valvula ez81, voltaje de entrada 220v (no simetrico) probando con un diodo sale 294v, cuando deberia alimentar un ecl82 (200v) , y simulando con el livewire es un verdadero dolor de cabeza para un principiante como yo.  (el trafo tiene una salida de 6v exclusiva para esa valvula asi que eso no me preocupa)

Me suceden dos cosas 

1   el voltaje aumenta lenta y progresivamente hasta llegar a los 300v
2   es un desastre el filtrado

adjunto el diagrama, desde ya agradezco su respuesta.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

No es con un díodo , son dos díodos.

Iría 1k 20 Watts por cada díodo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/reemplazar-valvula-uy41-diodo-117088/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/valvula-rectificadora-az41-radio-antigua-62121/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/valvula-rectificadora-1k3-1j3-13613/


----------



## Juan222 (Jun 30, 2014)

ahi subo las conecciones del zocalo, ¿dos diodos? , creo que la coneccion en este caso no lo justifica. Estuve mirando los esquemas que hay en el foro. Pero la coneccion que trae este amplificador es distinta.


----------

